# Klipsch expierience



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

So I originally bought Klipsch RB-51's as my fronts. My subwoofer was not hitting as hard as I had hoped it would, SVS PC 12 plus. Someone suggested I upgrade my front speakers. I wanted towers but just went with the RB-61's, which are almost twice as big.

This actually made a huge difference, I never realized how important the mains are or how much they are actually used in a DVD. I know I could go with much better mains, but that upgrade produced a great return on my investment. Just thought I would share that.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally, I don't think bookshelf's hold a candle to a good pair of floor standers. I'm probably in the minority but,... yanno they both have their pros and cons.

Glad to hear the 61's are doing it for you (cause your opinion is the only one that really matters :bigsmile: ) . You could also try running your sub a little hotter for a little more bass oompf.:hsd:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I wouldn't say you're in the minority - bookshelves will always be at a disadvantage in the upper bass range compared to multi-driver towers of the same line.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm the heretic -- the one that says to go with a bookshelf most of the time. When comparing a bookshelf to a tower at the same price point, I still feel that the bookshelf is going to be the better product in most cases. The bigger volume allowed with a tower can be helpful with a ported design, but then, it is going to cost more, sometimes by hundreds of dollars, over the bookshelf version using the same drivers.

However, I will also say that if you're going to really open up the purse-strings, I'd say a three way system is going to give you the best/fullest sound. But I'm talking about a minimum 12" woofer being used. Whenever I finally pull the trigger and build my "All Out" system, I'll be building a 3 way with a 12" driver and will also have a sub(s).


----------

